# Forum Technical Questions >  >  In the timeless tips section

## stbartshopper

Is the March U delivery schedule still vorrect. Update or eliminate.
Bringing a dod hasnt been updated for is it 8 years? Maybe ask Forum members to update for you if necessary?
Welcome to the Forum should change from almost 15 years in existence ti iver 21 years.
Maybe ask members to update hiking, biking, mosquito for you?

----------


## JEK

Timeless tips are timeless.  The hikes are the same.

----------


## JEK

Welcome to the Forum still reads just fine.  In all of these cases please feel free to rewrite as you see fit and we can incorporate your language.

----------


## JEK

PS: Andy is still happy with his mosquito prevention thread and references it frequently.

----------

